# 14mm triple-square bit for brakes?



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, can someone who's replaced the brake rotors confirm that I do in fact need a 14mm triple-square (12-point) bit in order to remove the caliper carrier? Thanks.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (OOOO-A3)*

according to...
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...e+diy 
it's 14mm triple squares for a mkv gti. ours should be the same.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Excellent. I missed that one. The ones I found were ambiguous... the Mk5 R32 DIY didn't cover removing the carriers for rotor replacement, and the one that did was for a Rabbit 2.5, so I wasn't quite certain. The triple-square is only on the rear carriers (wtf?) and nobody locally has them, so I'll have to either order one or chase down a snap-on truck.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (OOOO-A3)*

yes i had to use one... not sure of the exact size though.. order a set online .. this is what i bought... used it for my brakes....suspension ... and other crap 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.etoolcart.com/38dr8....aspx


_Modified by oreo8716 at 6:10 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (oreo8716)*

snap on only had it as a kit. My dealer anyway, it would have to be ordered.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_ My dealer anyway, it would have to be ordered.

Most regular auto parts places have it and of course SEARs.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
Most regular auto parts places have it and of course SEARs.

That's what I though until I spent a whole Sunday looking for one.







I ended up ordering it.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (Rogerthat)*

i couldnt find a store that had them either







i ordered also


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ebay?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
Most regular auto parts places have it and of course SEARs.

not 14mm. I ordered a whole set 5mm-16mm on ebay for $29


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
not 14mm. I ordered a whole set 5mm-16mm on ebay for $29


Same...here's a link for the lazy's: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Tools


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I ordered my VIM set off of Amazon.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

i had to get mine off the mac co truck that go to dealerships in my area. it was like 35 bucks


----------



## VwGTIKid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digipix)*

nm got the part and but gonna take it to the dealer...bolt is stuck on and no room to work with a breaker bar


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (OOOO-A3)*

I bought this from ECS...
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...9011/


----------



## BatesGTI (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: 14mm triple-square bit for brakes? (vwlippy)*

in a pinch you can use a 3/8 ratchet head.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried the 3/8, thought the same thing... I started to strip...:banghead:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Advance Auto Parts has a surprisingly good selection of weird sockets in stock (at least the one by my house does).


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Napa Auto Parts also usually carries these, and other hard to find sockets and such...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

doesnt the torx work?

I know it works on a few other sizes


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought one from here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-M...QptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools#ht_898wt_1167


worked like a charm


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah i ended up getting mine at metal nerd.


----------

